# Pronghorn Drawing



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

me neither, i think it said i have 8billion perference ptd though!! j/k just 5 but i was happy cuz im going out to wyoming for 2 speed goats this year!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Me neither......looks like a doe this year.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Doe/fawn, 9C.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

notta


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

After 5 years I drew a 8a Any. I haven't hunted pronghorn in over 20 yrs. Now must deside whether to us my .243 Win., .257 Roberts, or 6.5 Swed., know I will pack my 10mm.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Got my 4th Choice (Doe/Fawn). I guess it will have to be good enough for this year.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

Nothin for me, looks like does across the board with the gun for me this year.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

PRONGHORN ANY!!!! FINALLY.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> i think it said i have 8billion perference ptd though


Problem is it doesn't do much good cause 95% of the other unsuccessful aplicants have that many too. Thats one of the problems with the "draw system" when the number of applicants grossly overshadows the number of permits. It was easier to draw a tag when you had to sit out a few years after a successful draw.


----------

